# als Schenkender die Scham bewahren (Nietzsche: Zarathustra)



## gustavolaime

Dies nämlich ist das Schwerste, aus Liebe die offne Hand schließen* und als Schenkender die Scham bewahren.


*¿Cuál es la mejor traducción para eso?

Dos intentos:

- Esto es, en efecto, lo más difícil, el cerrar por amor la mano abierta y* el conservar el pudor al hacer regalos.*

- Nada tan difícil como cerrar con amor la mano abierta *y avergonzarse de dar.*

< ... >

¿Creen que "avergonzarse" y "conservar el pudor" pueden cambiar la interpretación que se pueda tener de Nietzsche en esta oración? Para dar al lector la INTERPRETACIÓN que quiere Nietzsche ¿cuál sería la mejor traducción?


----------



## Geviert

Esto es, en efecto, lo más difícil, el cerrar por amor la mano abierta y* el conservar el pudor al hacer regalos.*

Diría que toda traducción modifica radicalmente la fuente de aquello que ha sido traducido. Lo dicen los germanistas que en cada país descubre un autor alemán diferente, digamos, Un "Nietzsche francés", uno "italiano", uno "español", y desde este último, uno latinoamericano (más aún si el único que lo traduce es S. Pascual). Se note por ejemplo en este caso, que nos perdemos la figura del "Schenkender", que no es "el hacer regalos", tampoco solo el "giver", sino ambos, aquel que regala. 

Scham bewahren yo lo traduciría con "conservar el pudor", lo contrario, siguiendo el ejemplo de la frase, de mostrar "la mano abierta" (sin pudor). En alemán pudor/vergüenza/timidez (Scham) dependen de la situación donde esta reacción se da, no tiene por lo tanto esa connotación a priori negativa que tiene el "avergonzarse" castellano, siempre por una falta. En este sentido, no me parece adecuado para la frase alemana.


----------



## jordi picarol

El pudor no tiene nada que ver en absoluto con avergonzarse.
Se vea la definición de pudor (o no se vea)


----------



## Geviert

En efecto mi estimado Picarol, esto es claro en castellano, pero no en alemán. Según el contexto, _Scham _puede ser también _Scheu_, timidez.


----------



## jordi picarol

ESTÁ claro, está !!!!!! Se note...o no se note


----------



## Geviert

Aproveche el _Aufschwung _y habra un hilo en solo español, participarán más amigos.


----------

